
Better than a hologram: BYU study produces 3D images that float in 'thin air' - kevlened
https://news.byu.edu/news/better-hologram-byu-study-produces-3d-images-float-thin-air
======
yroc92
I'm a former student of his. He's a very visionary man, as you can see.

